# Venison Chorizo



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Neal came up with this recipe that sounds interesting:

To Begin Chorizo: In a large bowl place:


2 Lb. ground pork. 
3 1/2 tsp. salt 
6 Tbl. pure ground red chile 
6-20 small hot dried red chiles; tepine, Thai dragon, pico de gallo or the like, crushed 
4-6 cloves garlic, minced 
2 Tbl. dry leaf oregano 
2 tsp. whole cumin seed, crushed 
1 tsp. fresh ground black pepper 
1 1/2 tsp. sugar 
4 Tbl. good cider or wine vinegar 
2 1/2 Tbl. water

Ypis, what was that spice you were talking about at Stony that no one else had ever heard of? How would it fit in with these ingredients?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Too hot for my taste. Whew, where's the milk.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Sounds a little hot for me too Mike. But I'm still trying to figure out where the Venison comes in.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

UH- Substituting the pork for venison might do it.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Yeah, I figured as much. But I wasn't sure if maybe the venison had just accidentally been left out. I know that a lot of venison recipies use pork also to "fatten it up" a little bit.

I've got some ground Venison that B gave me still in the freezer. I might just have to thaw it out and try that. Sounds pretty good to me !


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

You think it burns on the way in? burns more on the way out  

ey carumba

Well worth it though...thanks Paul.

Neal


----------



## flydunker (Sep 20, 2000)

how do you cook it?


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Now thats a recipe!!! I cant wait. Ive got dried scotch bonnets, jalepenos, habenero and other goodies and the venison is just screaming to be cooked.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Cardamom. Its a member of the ginger family. I would recommend the brown variety. Taste it by itself and see how much you like it, then figure out how much you want to use.

You may want to substitute it in place of the cumin, otherwise use about 1/2 to 1 tsp.

But honestly, that recipe looks really good and I would go with it as is.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> how do you cook it?


The ones Paul had were stuffed in sausage casings, but I read that it can also be used similar to a breakfast sausage patty. After making the Chorizo, freeze it in 1/4 - 1/2 pound quantities. Just thaw and cook in a pan, or throw it in a crock pot, act.

My wife put some of it in a spaghetti sauce that turned out great.

Neal


----------

